# Restored Wright Flyer



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

The Wright Flyer by Revell was found in bits and pieces after an extended stay of fifty plus years in the attic. A friend of mine had sloppily "built" it and gave it to me in the real rough bits-and-pieces stage that many years ago. My first step to the restoration process, after cleaning all the parts and seeing their actual condition, was to secure a set of building plans from the Revell website. Without these crucial instruction sheets there was basically no way I could have figured out how to reconstruct it by trial and error.

There were a number of parts that had to be scratch built, including some ten wing struts, the tail support structure and a few other major and minor components. In addition, the propellers were originally glued tight to their shafts making them inoperable, so new shafts were made so that the propellers would rotate. Consequently the Wright Flyer is not completely "right" as per the original kit or actual aircraft perhaps, but the overall look and character seem to still remain intact.

When the instruction sheets state that patience is required to install all the rigging, this is no minor hint- it is absolutely imperative- because of the fragility of the model and the tiny nature of the installing process. The necessary mounting holes for the thread had to also be re bored since they had originally been glued shut. The old thread for the rigging had deteriorated to such a point that determining where it was originally positioned was basically impossible, making the instruction's diagrams absolutely essential. With all the time and effort involved for the rigging, it was definitely worth it in my estimation.



The two figurines of the Wright brothers were missing along with the tools and other equipment present on that historic day. The only thing remaining from the pieces that could constitute a launch-day diorama was the long rail used as a runway. However, searching through all the display stands from the fifty year old collection, the clear Flyer's display stand was found so that at least the model is off the ground. 

Restoring this model of such a historically significant airplane proved to be very, very challenging, but also much fun. (When about 80% complete, before installing the rigging, I lost my grip on the model and it busted up on the floor, so I had to start all over). I seriously considered throwing in the towel at this point, but didn't really have the heart to give up so easily after coming to the point putting in the rigging. I just had to see what that would look like. 

Now it is a joy to view it in its completed state and realize that it could have ended up as just a bunch of old, dusty, disassociated parts eventually destined for a landfill somewhere.

Thanks for looking....


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Very nice job, CCD. And great "stickwithitness". Always nice to see one of these classics get its just reward.
Bruce


----------



## Full Flaps! (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow, that's a real veteren. And no worse for the wear. :thumbsup:

Great save, and it looks a lot better than I would expect a plastic Wright flyer to look.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

MAGNIFICENT! A great save of a truly worthy subject.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Man, I've got one of them in the Monogram boxing I got as a present in the early 1970s! Must build it some day :lol:.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Outstanding job! I'll go out on a limb here and say that's probably the same Revell kit I have, bought back in '03 for the centennial of aviation. It's one of those kits that just never goes away for good. It's amazing how far aviation has come in 109 years. From bicycle mechanics scratching their heads trying to figure it all out, to EAA members like me and thousands of others, and aviation enthusiasts in general who just somehow seem to inherently know what makes an airplane fly.


----------



## Full Flaps! (Sep 26, 2010)

Wilber and Orville were the very first documented success, but I'm not so easily convinced they were indeed the first to fly under power. Aviation history just needed a pair of golden boys to make an easy story of first flight for the books, and they were it.


----------

